# Preppers with medications



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to take medications that require a daily dosage. Also, some of it has to be in certain temperatures. How are others coping with prepping and deciding on how their medications will effect them?


----------



## Toyama (Jan 3, 2012)

I hear someone saying road trip to mexico! 

Seriously, I have the same situation, I try to get refilled a week in advance if my insurance lets me. That way each time I get a full weeks worth in case of an emergency. I wonder what FEMAs plan is or guidelines are on this topic?


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is a very serious question. My husband is disabled and has chronic neuropathic pain. All of his medications are controlled substances. The doctors will not give him scripts for more than a month and even if they would, the insurance companies will not fill them.
I worry about people with diabetes, cardiac problems and such when SHTF. 
There are sites online that you can order medications from with no prescription. They are very expensive and you don't know what you are getting. The FDA is also monitoring these sites. 
We have been experimenting with alternative treatments. When I find something that works I stock up on it.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

it is very scary, that if SHTF occurred these people, sadly, would suffer and ultimately perish.
I'm lucky to not need any kind of meds, but can you imagine how much those would be worth in that situation??? People would be dying and willing to give up everything to get them. It'd be horrible.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> it is very scary, that if SHTF occurred these people, sadly, would suffer and ultimately perish.
> I'm lucky to not need any kind of meds, but can you imagine how much those would be worth in that situation??? People would be dying and willing to give up everything to get them. It'd be horrible.


I would not want to work in a pharmacy. No doubt they will be the first stores looted. The FDA needs to make some changes in allowing people to stock up!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I need Metformin, if I don't get it, my sugar will get increasing higher each day. With that in mind I try to get in better shape to reduce my dependacy.

The thing is, if I can't get it through prescription I may be one dieing early or more likely , looking to get it at any price.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

I know that a lot of people with diabetes fear when STHF more so than most since some diabetics rely heavily on man made medication. I don't have too much experience with diabetes myself but are there any plants you can plant around your property that can be harvested in the event of you lacking medication? I came across a few plants that can grow locally that apparently can be helpful in a lot of different ways. Over the centuries we have become increasing dependent on synthetic medication but we learned of these from natural products, I'm looking into herbal remedies and natural medications just in case I ever need them.

The Best Herbs and Supplements for Diabetes | Reader's Digest
JCDR - Blood glucose, Diabetes, insulin plant leaves.
Plants As Means Of Blood Sugar Control

Like I said, I don't have much experience with diabetes so forgive me if I'm incorrect but if these articles help any then I'll be happy. I believe the second article in particular states that consuming the one plant every day lowered the dosage needed by half.


----------



## Cintyprepper (Jun 15, 2012)

Any good resources for research on thyroid conditions and high blood pressure?


----------



## Deltafox692 (May 2, 2012)

If you save acouple of pill how long will they last so you could take them later.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

2-3 years according to the you tube nurse lady that says I'm going to die in a WROL event.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Medelwr said:


> I know that a lot of people with diabetes fear when STHF more so than most since some diabetics rely heavily on man made medication. I don't have too much experience with diabetes myself but are there any plants you can plant around your property that can be harvested in the event of you lacking medication? I came across a few plants that can grow locally that apparently can be helpful in a lot of different ways. Over the centuries we have become increasing dependent on synthetic medication but we learned of these from natural products, I'm looking into herbal remedies and natural medications just in case I ever need them.
> 
> The Best Herbs and Supplements for Diabetes | Reader's Digest
> JCDR - Blood glucose, Diabetes, insulin plant leaves.
> ...


Thanks, good links to think about. 
I already use Stevia and eat a lot of celery, both of which has potential for lower sugar and blood pressure.


----------



## majorprepper (Jun 18, 2012)

It used to be common knowledge to use pet medications, such as the antibiotics etc... in emergencies. With a little bit of sleuthing most (not diabetic) prescriptions medications can be found, with a pet equivalent... I read a great book with lots of suggestions on which meds where the same as human ones.....
--Searching amazon--- 
Hmmm... ok, I can't find the title.. I will add a post when I find it.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

majorprepper said:


> It used to be common knowledge to use pet medications, such as the antibiotics etc... in emergencies. With a little bit of sleuthing most (not diabetic) prescriptions medications can be found, with a pet equivalent... I read a great book with lots of suggestions on which meds where the same as human ones.....
> --Searching amazon---
> Hmmm... ok, I can't find the title.. I will add a post when I find it.


Hm. I imagine you'd have to do a lot of research into the particular medicine you were using, making sure it's safe for human consumption, is expected to have the same effect on humans as animals... and of course adjusting the dosage for you rather than your cat (or your horse!) without possibly hurting yourself would be very important to get right. But, that's still a really promising idea. I imagine it would be much easier to get prescriptions for animals?

Right now, the only "medicine" we take in my family is 5-6 days a week at the gym, lots of lean protein, 7+ fruits and veggies a day, multivitamins and omega 3s. Hopefully that will continue to keep us in a situation where we don't need any prescriptions, but I think I'll have to look into this situation just in case.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

People people. You are dealing with man made diseases. You are going to have to remake your whole lifestyle of consumption it is all in the foods and pills you are swallowing. You are a slave to big business. Now I know I sound like a lunatic saying this and most don't listen but you have to search for this stuff yourself it will not be in main stream media. They dont want you to eat well and be healthy lets face it that would not be good for business. You have to see a nutritionist not a MD. Since the goverment and medical society don't teach this your not going to find one at the local medical center. You have to get the info and be your own doctor. I know no one on here knows each other personally but trust me. 
Watch the documentary Food Matters and I believe it is call The Gerson Therapy. I know most will laugh and say yea right just check it out with a open mind. Your body has this awesome healing ability but the pharmy companies can't make no money if you are not sick. Good Luck.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

I can see where you are coming from RuDown. I haven't watched the documentary but if you look at the studies and other resources being made available you can almost see a trend of certain diseases and conditions increasing in frequency and amounts. The amount of food allergies has skyrocketed (seriously, how many kids used to have killer peanut allergies back in the 50s?). How about children's attention issues and how a huge amount of kids now need pharmaceutical intervention. Increase in mental decline diseases, nervous system compromises. They have all skyrocketed over the years. There has to be a reason, can't be limited gene pool since we have over 7 billion people on Earth.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I know. It really makes me sad to see this go down this way. The mentality of people amazes me on how hard it for them to change.We make choices everyday and that is all it is a choice. I choose not to go to the bank and stick them up why well for one it is wrong and dishonorable. So why would I choose to feed a child a fast food burger when I can give them some fruit. No I haven't forgot how good those burgers are and how easy it is to just pull up order and presto I have food. But I choose to not put that poison into my system. I also have not forgotten my addiction to the sugars and sweeteners that I developed as a kid. Then I researched why they are in everything. Lets just say no one would eat the stuff because if it wasn't in there it would not taste good with all the crap they add to eat to keep it from going bad on the shelves and such. I mean I still will eat a piece a pie in 1 second flat. No doubt! But I also do a body cleansing as scheduled. I dont know I find my self rambling so I will stop here. Everyone make the choice stop killing yourself don't take those stupid diet pills, don't take that energy in a bottle, throw those dang cigarettes away.If you will just change the food on the intake side you will lose weight naturally and be full of natural energy. Now you can focus on getting the knowledge of survival and planning for coming events. Your brain is a muscle also work it out and grow stronger everyday your going to need it I have a feeling


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Sugar Detox: How to Reduce Cravings and Manage Withdrawal - Green Living - Natural Home & Garden


----------



## Cintyprepper (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, my granddaughter has infant hypothyroidism. She must take the smallest dose of thyroid medication at this time, gradually increasing until she is at least 3 years old or her brain will not grow. With her medicine she will continue to mature completely normally. Without, it is the 2nd leading cause of mental retardation. My husbands blood pressure issue I can deal with through diet, but her condition is more touchy. Any suggestions on where to find thyroid medicine to store, and how best to store it. I would appreciate any resources anyone knows of. Thank you.


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

So I post these with a cautionary note (as I should have done with the diabetic links). If you want to prepare for the worst then maybe for some people should experiment slightly with any natural remedy that they are hoping to rely on if medical supplies run out because SHTF. Nothing would suck worse than thinking you have an ace in the hole then find out that that particular plant doesn't quite work the way you were hoping. So, any diabetics might SLIGHTLY lower their doses while experimenting with a plant meant to help with their particular Type. Once again, caution. This is your health, don't screw it up, but if you are relying on these particular herbs and plants to help you health if SHTF then you could consider it a form of prepping by testing the waters. Don't forget to take all these remedies with a grain of salt (not literally).

Cintyprepper I wouldn't recommend you experimenting with any remedies for your grandchild (although I'm fairly certain you wouldn't even think of it since you obviously love your granddaughter very much). However; if there were some way for anyone to corroborate these links then I think that would be beneficial:

How to Treat Hypothyroidism with Herbal Remedies | eHow.com
Rebalancing the Thyroid Naturally: Using plants and herbs to control hyperthyroidism and hypothyroidism | Suite101.com
herbal remedies for hypothyroidism

I don't have hypothyroidism and I'm not too familiar with it but I hope these links can provide some form of end of the world resources. Would sure be nice to have your own treatment for any condition you have, in a safe place for you to harvest at need.


----------



## Cintyprepper (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your thoughtful advice.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Soooo.... Just asked a friend about in insulin needing to be in a fridge, he said yes it does need to be, but there is a pen that doesn't need to be in the fridge???? Anyway, for those inventors looking for the next prepper invention, rig up one of those 12'x12' small fridges that run in cars with a 15-30watt solar panel.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Food for thought:- polar explorer and ex-SAS trooper Sir Ranulph Fiennes must be one of the leanest fittest men on the planet, yet amazingly he later had a heart attack and had to have bypass surgery, so if people like him are not immune to heart problems, neither are ordinary doods like us!

Regarding nutrition, i simply eat what my body is telling me it wants (meat, veg, fruit and even junk etc) because surely it knows best, and who are we to argue with our bodies?

As for meds, I get classic migraines (flashing lights in front of the eyes followed by splitting pulsating headaches) and would be laid up for hours on end if it wasn't for dear old aspirins which kill 90% of the pain. Give the guy who discovered aspirin a medal..

Incidentally if anybody takes meds that have to be kept cold, maybe putting them in a weighted waterproof box and lowering it onto the river bed on a rope would at least help prolong their shelf life by keeping them cool.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2012)

I had my thyroid removed almost 6 years ago and have to take levoxyl everyday, i have tried to stock up on it but can find no where to buy it without a perscription which i have but i need that for my daily dose. How can i stock up on it? I have read that if u dont take ur medication for a year you will die, that is very scary cuz if shtf it could b more then a year before they make it again.


----------

